# Debris under EPDM roof??????



## rainyb (Nov 18, 2012)

We just had a new EPDM roof installed on a 220 sq flat roof. It is not quite done and the customer is paying 10k for this roof and an Aztek railing. I noticed yesterday that under the New EPDM there are several areas that have debris under the EPDM on top of the ISO Board. They didn't clean it off well enough I assume. The Roofer assures me it is not an issue and that there is No fix for this. This homeowner is a friend and is 80 yrs old and I do not want to see her get snowed. I have little exp with roofs so I was hoping you all could let me know how to advise the home owner before she hands over all this cash. <br>


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

There is really only one way to fix this. Cut a hole in the new membrane, remove the debris, and patch with a small peice of membrane. 

This may look even more unsightly than the actual debris. If the debris ever pokes a hole in the membrane than a new patch can be installed at that time.

Pictures would be nice.


----------



## rainyb (Nov 18, 2012)

The problem with that fix is that they are spread out everywhere. It's not just a few spots. It would turn the roof into a patchwork mess. I am planning on getting photos this afternoon. Is this something that the homeowner has the right to ask them to do the job over? I really think it is unfair for her to pay that much money for a roof that is all patches. How bad would it be to leave the roof as is with debris under EPDM?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

If I read that right, 220 square (22,000 square feet) for $10,000? That is $45.00 per square. That would barely cover cost of ISO and screws. 

In a perfect world a little wind can carry small debris that can get trapped in the process and I've seen 1 gallon primer lid (once), screws, nails, scrap ISO all glued under EPDM and age was why we were replacing the roof not the debris trapped in.


----------



## rainyb (Nov 18, 2012)

It is 220 sq feet is is a small roof off a bedroom. I want to advise my Customer of what the right thing to do is. I know there will always be some small pieces of debris but some of these are pretty large. I took some photos.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Those are repairable as mentioned before. EPDM was not designed to be pretty, the repairs on a fully adhered roof- which that one appears to be- are simple and will look similar to the perimeter or penetration details.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

If it's rock ect, they will push in to the ISO before they puncture the membrane. The customer is perfectly ok to ask that this be repaired/fixed.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Minor and sometimes unavoidable with blowing wind etc, but should be repaired. This recently hapepned to us, the customer freaked out, I said no worries it'll be fixed before the job is over. He freaked out again asking how we could be so careless, I asked him to explain how it could be avoided on a tear off with winds average in the 20mph range. He shut up and on the last day of the job we took care of punch list items. 

Again it's a pretty minor and common thing, but should be fixed, and can be fixed easily. 

As for the comment that EPDM wasn't designed to be pretty, this is true.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

It's isn't something that is going to affect the function of the roof. It's too bad it happened. Maybe you could ask him for a few hundred off the price of the final bill. 

I do believe this is an avoidable thing, however, as Grumpy said. If your contending with 20 mph winds, 10' sheets, and debris blowing from an uncontrollable source it makes it very difficult to stay ahead of. 

Considering the sheet was adhered with an adhesive that takes time to set up. Between the initail roller application and the actual setting of the membrane, all kinds of things could go wrong. Anything that blows into the adhesive will stick like glue making it impossible to remove.

I don't think it's worth throwing the roofer under the buss. Ask for a few hundred dollars off due to cosmetic defects. I would also ask for the companies labor warranty as well.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

One other thing little pits of cut ISO tend to go places you do not want them too. Are the lumps hard or soft?


----------



## stpierre87 (Nov 28, 2012)

If the lumps are hard enough they will puncture into the iso way before the epdm. If the lumps are soft, say maybe like some of the iso debris, then you really have nothing to worry about. I'd say, if its soft just leave it alone, why cut open a new roof just to patch something that isn't going to effect it anyways. If its hard try to push it into the iso. either your goin to end up making it disappear or a hole which will have to be patched in the same way as if you were to ask the contractor to remove it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

No disagreement with what you just said. I think the roofer should have done better quality control and could/should have done this himself to eliminate any potential chance for complaints. Such a simple repair, and the customer is all freaked out thinking they need a new roof. It just seems stupid not to police ones' own self and this is exactly the reason why.


----------

